# This guy used a frequent-flyer trick to take a $10,000 first-clas



## TinCan782 (Dec 14, 2015)

AGR points redemption this is not!

*This guy used a frequent-flyer trick to take a $10,000 first-class flight for just $130 — here's what it was like*

http://www.businessinsider.com/guy-uses-frequent-flyer-trick-to-take-10000-first-class-flight-on-cathay-pacific-for-130-2015-12?utm_source=feedburner&amp%3Butm_medium=referral&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+businessinsider+%28Business+Insider%29


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 14, 2015)

"Let them eat cake!" Marie Antoinette

Nice work if you can get it for sure!


----------



## trainman74 (Dec 14, 2015)

Despite what the headline claims, redeeming miles for first-class travel is a completely regular feature of frequent-flyer programs and does not count as a "trick."


----------



## jis (Dec 14, 2015)

I have done it many times, once even for a round the world first class ride. Don't see what is the big deal. If I hadn't done all that I'd probably be sitting on some 4 million miles or more. What would be the point of that?


----------



## railiner (Dec 14, 2015)

The Amtrak equivalent would be to get a coast-to-coast ride in the Amtrak business car "Beech Grove"....wonder how many AGR points it would take for that?


----------



## fairviewroad (Dec 16, 2015)

Keep in mind that the credit cards this guy used each have a $3000 minimum spend in three months to get the bonus miles. And they both have

$95 annual fees [though fee is waived for the first year]. So, his final price is only correct if he isn't spending extra money in order to meet those

minimum spends, and if he cancels his card before the annual fee kicks in.

It's entirely possible that's the case. And in fact there are hobbyists who do just that...sign up for airline mileage bonuses, and cancel before they

have to pay. I'm not sure what that does for their credit rating, though presumably if they continue to qualify for new cards, then it must not be that

bad.

That said, I'm happy to leave that game to others.

Also, after reading that report, I'm now ROYALLY UPSET that I was served caviar _with a metal spoon_ on my flight to Cleveland last year. What kind

of rube does United take me for???


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 16, 2015)

railiner said:


> The Amtrak equivalent would be to get a coast-to-coast ride in the Amtrak business car "Beech Grove"....wonder how many AGR points it would take for that?


I'd rather be riding in Hickory Creek!


----------



## jis (Dec 16, 2015)

Actually flying first class on plane is not at all equivalent to riding a PV. Flying using your own or rented Gulfstream, 737BBJ or 757BBJ, or if you are the King of Saudi Arabia, your own 747 is more like riding a PV.


----------



## BCL (Dec 16, 2015)

jis said:


> Actually flying first class on plane is not at all equivalent to riding a PV. Flying using your own or rented Gulfstream, 737BBJ or 757BBJ, or if you are the King of Saudi Arabia, your own 747 is more like riding a PV.


I don't even know exactly what's equivalent. PV is strictly dependent on getting pulled by some other transportation.

However, I recall around the Pacquio-Mayweather fight in Las Vegas, McCarran Airport literally ran out of room for general aviation. They also filled up at North Las Vegas Airport and Henderson Executive Airport.

http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/aviation/megafight-near-airport-traffic-peaking-record-levels


----------

